# [Review] Antec Dark Fleet DF-85



## rabensang (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ein dickes Dankeschön geht an Antec und vor allem Christoph.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*

*Einleitung*
*Spezifikationen/Features*
*Verpackung/Lieferumfang*
*Optik/Details außen*
*Innenraum*
*Praxis/Einbau*
*Testsystem*
*Testmethodik*
*Ergebnisse/Auswertung*
*Temperaturen*
*Lautstärke*
 
*Fazit*
*Einleitung:*Nachdem Antec auf der Cebit präsent war, konnten Fachleute und Messebesucher die neuen Gehäuse Serien des Herstellers bewundern. Neben den Lanboy-Cases zog die Dark Fleet-Reihe wesentliche Aufmerksamkeit auf sich. Die recht martialisch und industriell anmutenden Tower sind laut Antec für Gamer und Enthusiasten entworfen worden. Neben den beiden Midi Gehäusen (DF-30 und DF-35), gehört ein größeres Modell im Big-Format dazu. Das DF-85 hat dank seiner Spezifikationen gute Voraussetzungen, erfolgreich am Markt mitmischen zu können. Wie sich das Gamer-Case schlägt, erfahrt ihr in diesem Review. ​*

zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Spezifikationen/Features:*

*Mainboardgröße:*
Mini-ITX
Micro-ATX
Standard-ATX
 
*Abmessungen:*
Länge: 50,5cm
Breite: 21,3cm
Höhe: 59,6cm
 
*Gewicht:* ca. 11kg
*Laufwerkseinschübe:*
9 x 3,5"
3 x externe 5,25"-Laufwerksschächte
4 x Hot Swap-Schächte für 3,5"-Laufwerke (variabel positionierbar)
1 x Hot-Swap-Schacht für 2,5"-Laufwerke (über dem Front Panel)
1 x interner 2,5" Montageplatz
 
*Lüfter:*
2 x 140mm TwoCool™-Lüfter (Deckel)
2 x 120mm TwoCool™ LED-Lüfter (Rückseite)
3 x 120mm LED-Lüfter mit Drehzahlsteuerung (Front)
1 x 120mm optionaler Lüfter (im Seitenteil)
 
*Front Panel-Anschlüsse:*
3x USB 2.0
1x USB 3.0
Audio Ein- und Ausgang
 
*Netzteilformfaktor:* Standard ATX / exklusiver Antec CPX-Formfaktor
*Maximale Grafikkartenlänge:* 318mm / 12,5 Zoll
*Zusätzliche Features:*
Waschbare Luftfilter
Verschließbare Türen
CPU-Hole zur einfachen Installation von CPU-Kühlern
Seitenfenster
Lüftersteuerung
 
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Verpackung/Lieferumfang:*Der Hersteller verpackt den Big-Tower in einem üblichen Karton. Neben den ausführlich beschriebenen sowie bebilderten Features und Spezifikationen, findet der Käufer reichlich Abbildungen und Fotos. Im Inneren verweilt das DF-85 gut gepolstert und in Folie verpackt. Die transparenten Kunststoffteile, wurden mit einer schützenden Klebefolie überzogen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Der Lieferumfang selbst gestaltet sich nicht besonders  großzügig, aber ausreichend. Eine komplette Anleitung fehlt, kann jedoch auf der Antec Website heruntergeladen werden.  Außerdem packt der Hersteller unsinniger Weise eine I/O Blende mit dazu. Bei der Vielfalt an Mainboards dürfte diese jedoch kaum mit den Anschlüssen übereinstimmen. 

   die benötigten, üblichen Schrauben
   Schrauben für die Montage einer 2,5“ Festplatte auf dem Gehäuseboden
   zwei  Falt-Blätter mit den nötigen Infos
   diverse Kabelbinder
   eine I/o Blende



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​*

zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Optik/Details außen:*Nach dem Auspacken des DF-85 kann der Käufer erst einmal die Eindrücke der Optik des aggressiv gestalteten und mit einem industriellen Touch versehenen Towers bewundern. Genau hier wird wohl die Grenze sein, an der sich die Meinungen teilen. Einige werden das Design mögen, andere wiederum nicht. Doch die Qualität und Haptik der ausgewählten, üblichen Materialien kann überzeugen.  Der eingesetzte Kunststoff wirkt stabil und angemessen, genau so wie der Stahl, der dem Case und vor allem den Seitenteilen zu einer sehr guten Verwindungssteifheit verhilft. 

  Gleich zu Begin fallen die drei Lüftertüren in der Front auf. Diese lassen sich einzeln öffnen und ermöglichen den Zugang zu den Hot Swap-Schächten. Jeder Lüfter verfügt neben seiner roten Beleuchtung über eine dedizierte, stufenlose Steuerung, mit deren Hilfe das Verhältnis zwischen  Lautstärke und Kühlleistung vom Benutzer selbst gewählt werden kann. Zusätzlich beinhalten alle Türen einen waschbaren Staubfilter, der ganz einfach und schnell zu entfernen ist. Wer sein Case auf LAN-Partys oder ähnlichem einsetzt, kann die Front durch einen Hebel im Inneren verriegeln. Weiter oben finden sich die drei 5,25“ Zugänge, die von x-förmigen Blenden verdeckt sind. Dieses designtechnische Element bringt  einige Nachteile mit sich. Zum einen muss jedesmal beim benutzen des Laufwerks, die Blende von Hand geöffnet werden und zum anderen ist die Montage eines Display in die 5,25“ Schächte unmöglich beziehungsweise nicht zu empfehlen. Jedoch kann die Blende den unbefugten Zugriff dritter Personen und das ausversehene Betätigen des Laufwerkstasters verhindern. Ein weiteres Highlight der Dark Fleet-Serie findet sich im obersten Teil der Front. Dort kann eine 2,5“ Festplatte im Hot Swap-Verfahren eingeschoben und genutzt werden. Zur besseren Kontrolle hat Antec die Abdeckung transparent gestaltet. Darunter liegt das Front Panel mit seinen Reset- und Powertastern, sowie einem USB 3.0 und drei USB 2.0 Ports. Die Audio Ein- und Ausgänge finden dort ebenfalls ihren Platz. Anschlüsse wie eSATA oder Firewire fehlen ganz. Im hinteren Teil des Deckels verweilen die beiden unbeleuchteten 140-mm Lüfter, die von der Rückseite aus reguliert werden können. Ebenfalls von diesem kleinen Panel, erfolgt die Steuerung der beiden rot beleuchteten 120-mm Fans im Heck. Dort fällt neben zwei Schlauchausgängen nur noch die verdeckte Aussparung im Bereich des Netzteils auf. Dadurch erhöht Antec die Kompatibilität zu den hauseigenen Energiespendern im CPX-Format. Im Window des Seitenteils lässt sich ein weiterer 120-mm Lüfter nachrüsten, um auch High-End Grafikkarten ausreichend  kühlen zu können. ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Innenraum:*​Im Innenraum bleibt der Hersteller der klassischen Aufteilung treu. Das heißt, dass die Laufwerke im vorderen Bereich untergebracht sind. Auf ganze neun 3,5“ Schächte darf der Käufer zurückgreifen. Vier davon sind Hot Swap fähig und deren Positionierung kann frei gewählt werden. Die Anzahl der möglichen 5,25“ Einbauplätze hält sich  mit drei Stück stark in Grenzen. Neben dem von Außen zugänglichen 2,5“ Schacht, gibt es die Möglichkeit ein weiteres Speichermedium dieser Größe am Boden vor dem Netzteil unterzubringen. Letzteres kann nur nach Oben gerichtet verbaut werden, da keine Öffnungen an der Unterseite des DF-85 vorhanden sind. Antec setzt wenig auf werkzeugfreie Montage. Erweiterungen wie Grafikkarten und Soundkarten können nur per Schraubendreher eingebaut oder gewechselt werden, denn hier kommen einfache Schrauben zum Einsatz. Einzig die Festplatten finden per Thumb-Screw  ihre Fixierung. Wer will kann diese Schraubenart auch für den Erweiterungsslotbereich verwenden. Die Mainboardwand verfügt über reichlich Aussparungen, um die Kabelverlegung zu vereinfachen. Außerdem können die beigelegten Kabelbinder an den Ösen an der Rückseite des Trays befestigt werden. Zwischen der Mainboardrückwand und dem nahegelegenen Seitenteil sind noch knapp 2 cm Platz, um die unnötigen Kabel zu verstauen. 

  Die komplett schwarze Lackierung im Inneren wirkt sehr hochwertig und schafft ein angenehmes Gesamtbild. Die Verarbeitung im Ganzen und die der Schnittkanten sind gewohnt hervorragend. Die vormontierten Lüfter werden per 4-Pin Molex angeschlossen. ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Praxis/Einbau:*Der Einbau aller Komponenten gestaltet sich recht einfach, da der Benutzer genügend Platz hat, um ordentlich zu Werke zu gehen. Zu aller erst sollte das Netzteil ins Gehäuse verbaut werden. Dann kann Mainboard und Grafikkarte hinein wandern. Die Laufwerke selbst, lassen sich einfach durch die Front montieren und dann seitlich befestigen. Beim obersten 5,25“ Schacht muss auf die Länge des zu verbauenden Geräts geachtet werden, denn ein einfacher DVD-Brenner stößt schon am vorderen 140-mm Lüfter an. Zu guter letzt kann nun die Kabellage angeschlossen und hinter dem Mainboardtray verstaut werden. Nach verschließen der Seitenteile ist das DF-85 endlich startbereit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Testsystem:*Das Testsystem basiert auf einem Sockel 1366 System mit Core i7 920 (D0) und passendem Mainboard von MSI. Die Bilddarstellung übernimmt eine MSI Radeon HD5830 Twin Frozr II. Zur besseren Kompatibilitätsprüfung kommt ein Noctua NH-D14 zum Einsatz. Dieser Kühler verbraucht neben dem Thermalright Silver Arrow enorm viel Platz. Die eingesetzten NF-P12/14 Lüfter sind beim Test auf unhörbare 5 Volt heruntergedrosselt. Unter Grafiklast wird die Drehzahl der HD 5830 auf 85% festgesetzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Testmethodik:*Alle Gehäuse müssen die selben Tests durchlaufen und werden mit den gleichen Mitteln gemessen. Dabei gilt, dass keine Optimierungen erfolgen. Alle Gehäuse verbleiben im ausgelieferten Zustand. 
  Die Temperatur wird in drei Stufen ermittelt. Zu aller erst werden im Windows Idle nach ca.30 Minuten die Werte aller Komponenten notiert. Volle Auslastung erfolgt per Prime 95 und Furmark. Die dabei erreichten Temperaturen sind realitätsfern, von daher messen wir das Ganze extra noch im normalen Spielbetrieb. Dazu wird Crysis Warhead im Loop ca. 45 min ausgeführt. ​

 *Windows Idle:* ca. 30 min Desktop
 *Full Load:* Prime 95 (Blend) + Furmark 3D (1900x1200 / 8x AA / Full Screen)
 *Gaming:* ca. 45 min Crysis Warhead im Loop (Level Frost / 1680x1050 / Gamer / DX10 / 64 Bit / 4x AA)
Die Lautstärke wird mit Hilfe eines handelsüblichen Schallpegelmessgeräts ermittelt. Die Positionierung erfolgt seitlich, 30cm entfernt vom Seitenteil. Die erreichten Werte wirken auf den ersten Blick zwar relativ hoch, trotzdem sollte der Abstand immer im Hinterkopf bleiben. Daher gibt es die Lautstärke extra in subjektiver Form zu finden. ​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Ergebnisse/Auswertung:*​ 
*Temperaturen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Lautstärke:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Temperaturwerte des Antec DF-85 sind wirklich sehr gut. Obwohl die Lautstärke bei voller Drehzahl wirklich als laut zu bezeichnend ist, kann der Benutzer dank der eingebauten Lüftersteuerung den Geräuschpegel in Richtung leise korrigieren. Die Temperaturen werden dabei nur wenige Grad schlechter. Antec gibt damit dem Käufer die Möglichkeit selbst zu entscheiden, welcher Umstand bedeutender ist. Gerade bei lauten LAN-Partys, bei denen Kopfhörer Standard sind, bleibt die Kühlleistung wohl der wichtigere Aspekt. 

  Obwohl die Laufwerke nicht entkoppelt sind, dringen keine störenden Vibrationsgeräusche nach außen. ​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Fazit:*Antecs „Dunkle Flotte“ kann sich gegen die Konkurrenz behaupten und überzeugt  mit netten Features und guter Leistung. Gerade das DF-85 dürfte im Big-Tower Segment viele Zusprüche erhalten. Obwohl die Formgebung und Optik reine Geschmackssache bleiben, sind Verarbeitung und Performance wirklich gut. Dank der eingebauten Lüftersteuerung bedient Antec eine große Zielgruppe und schafft damit viel Freiraum. Obwohl im Test Kleinigkeiten bemängelt wurden, überwiegt der positive Gesamteindruck. Antec sollte über den Lieferumfang noch einmal gründlich nachdenken und die unnötige Slotblende gegen weitere Thumb-Screws für die Erweiterungsslots (oder ähnlichem) ersetzen. Der Preis von derzeit knapp 150 Euro ist angesichts der Leistung angemessen.   

  Insgesamt verdient sich Antec mit dem DF-85 einen Silberaward:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Das Antec Dark Fleet DF-85 kaufen........*
 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
​


----------



## rabensang (26. September 2010)

Review ist Online


----------



## 4Kerner (26. September 2010)

Immerwieder toll, solche Reviews zu lesen. 

Bald bekommt der kleinere Bruder DF-35 von mir auch ein Review gewidmet.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. September 2010)

Wirklich schöner und mit Liebe gamchter Testbericht. Mus aber sagen das da das Antec1200 Pathe gestanden hat, das merkt man doch sehr stark. Wurde aber auch viel verbessert, im besonderen die Staubfilter kann man jetzt sehr einfach und schnell reinigen. Beim 1200 muss man dafür den gesammte Käfig los schrauben und das x3. Man merkt es ihm optisch an das es die ziel Grupper der Gamer ansprechen soll, was es auch tut, finde ich. Toller Test, tolles Gehäuse!!!


----------



## rabensang (27. September 2010)

4Kerner schrieb:


> Immerwieder toll, solche Reviews zu lesen.
> 
> Bald bekommt der kleinere Bruder DF-35 von mir auch ein Review gewidmet.



Danke.

Bin mal gespannt, wie der kleine Bruder abschneidet?



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wirklich schöner und mit Liebe gamchter Testbericht. Mus aber sagen das da das Antec1200 Pathe gestanden hat, das merkt man doch sehr stark. Wurde aber auch viel verbessert, im besonderen die Staubfilter kann man jetzt sehr einfach und schnell reinigen. Beim 1200 muss man dafür den gesammte Käfig los schrauben und das x3. Man merkt es ihm optisch an das es die ziel Grupper der Gamer ansprechen soll, was es auch tut, finde ich. Toller Test, tolles Gehäuse!!!



Danke nochmals.

Jo, bis auf wenige Kleinigkeiten ist das case wirklich gut gelungen.


----------



## 4Kerner (27. September 2010)

@ rabensang: Ja, das bin ich auch (ich denke das Fazit wird zumindest ähnlich ausfallen). Habe gestern Fotos geschossen, morgen folgt der Einbau und danach die Praxistests. Wenn alles problemlos klappt, ist der Artikel schon am Wochenende fertig.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (5. Oktober 2010)

Mal wieder ein Klasse Test!
Das Case performt wirklich sensationel, wobei es aber nicht mein Geschmack ist.
Es ist wie du schon sagtest , reine Geschmackssache


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hab das Case auch und ist gut verarbeitet, jedoch würde ich die Roten Lüfter durch blaue ersetzten sieht irgendwie edler aus  ausserdem sind die Antec Lüfter extrem brüchig! 1ner ging schon bei Fingerkontakt zu bruch. habe deshalb alle ausgetauscht 

Was gut ist das man 11 HDs verbauen kann  hab zwar nur 7 (teils auch kleinere) aber haben alle einen guten platz gefunden und zum verkabeln ist das Case genial!

Was aber stört sind die hässlichen Schrauben die mitgeliefert wurden!


----------



## Soap313 (8. Oktober 2010)

Gutes Review auch wenn das Case nicht mein Fall ist.Bilder+Text einfach Klasse


----------



## kühlprofi (8. Oktober 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/119337-wakue-darkfleet-85-bilderupdate.html

Antec Darkfleet 85  HAF


----------



## NerdmitHerz (18. Januar 2011)

hey cooler review

bin auch der selben meinung wie der namensvetter wie das hier gepostete case

nun meine fragen wenn ich die lüfter tausche könnte der airflow besser werden als mit den standard langweiligen roten lüftis

nun meine idee:

5x 120er ggn AeroCool Shark blau, 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 54.9m³/h, 12.6dB(A)
un die 
2x 140er ggn AeroCool Shark blau, 140x140x25mm, 1500rpm, 84.5m³/h, 14.5dB(A)

in die beiden fächer über "meine" lüftis würde ich gerne ein blu-ray-brenner + ein extra dvd-brenner einbauen...nun lass ich in dem review das es probleme mit den front-lüftis geben können wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?

zum Netzteil: da habe ich in andren reviews/foren gelesen das ATX'er da probleme machen könnten ich werde ein ebenfalls led-netzteil benutzen den lüfter ins case pustend, da andersrum nicht geht. Wie wird der Einbau ungefähr sein?

un zur letzten frage, du hast geschrieben das hinterm MB un case wand 2cm Platz sind, könnte ich da eine FlexLight hinterlegen?


----------



## 2fast4uall (3. August 2011)

Weiß zwar nicht, wie man den Nocuta beim Test in der Gehäuse bekommen hat, aber Fakt ist, dass der Thermalright Silver Arrow definitiv *nicht* ins Gehäuse passt, wenn man das Seitenteil schließen will. Man muss schon ordentlich drücken, damit das Seitenteil verschließbar ist. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das gut für CPU-Lüfter, geschweige denn CPU sein soll...


----------



## Bull56 (5. Oktober 2011)

habe mir das gehäuse jetzt auch besorgt-wie hoch darf der cpu-kühler denn maximal sein in der kiste???


----------



## Gamefruit93 (18. Dezember 2011)

Das Review hat mir geholfen mich für dieses Case zu entscheiden.
Danke. 
Die Tage kommt es an und ich werd es testen.


----------

